# new duck gun



## max4hunterof thunderbay (May 12, 2010)

Im wondering about getting a new duck gun. I was thinking about either a mossberg 535 or 835. A new england pump pardner, or benelli nova. And no im not getting an 870. Any other suggestions in the $450 range


----------



## CraigM (May 12, 2010)

887? Bps? or a used browning gold hunter


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 12, 2010)

I had an 835 and the barrel was just too heavy to swing through a flying target.  Had a Mossberg 500 and it was pretty decent.  I would go with a Nova based on your options you listed.


----------



## msjjd (May 12, 2010)

I would go with a used browning gold hunter if you can find one in that price range. I bought mine new and love it I won a mossberg 935 2yrs ago at a banquet and shot it once at ducks and that will be the last time, it chambers the rounds to slow compared to my browning, anyway good luck finding your gun.


----------



## Sweethoneybeads (May 12, 2010)

If you want a pump then the Remington 870 is the way to go.  Benelli Nova would be my second choice followed by the Browning BPS.  Mossberg and the New England Partner would be my last picks.


----------



## obadiah (May 12, 2010)

I'm gonna be nosy and ask; why no 870? Of those you've listed, I have heard more good things about the Benelli than any of the others.


----------



## emusmacker (May 12, 2010)

I have a Remington 887 and love mine, my other duck gun is an 870.  The Nova is a good gun but it rattles too much for me.


----------



## jerry russell (May 12, 2010)

I own all three guns listed- 835, 870 and a Nova.

Now keep in mind that there are several grades of the 870. Mine is a middle of the road.

I would rate them on a scale of 1-100 as follows:

The 870 would get an 85-A solid enough gun and worth the low price you will pay for it but this modern version is not the 870 that we all grew up with.

The 835 would get an 89- This is one very rugged gun and the overbored barrel loves steel shot.  Ranked a bit higher because this is also a incredible turkey gun for me that can pattern at unreal distances.

The Nova a 94- The newest gun in my cabinet but all I can say is find someone who has one and shoot it before you buy any other pump. This is a superior gun as far as quality of manufacture.  My son got the first one I bought so I will be buying another one very soon. 

This type of topic always seems to get everyone fired up because telling someone their guns is not as good as yours is like telling someone their red headed baby is ugly. 

But, like I said, I own them all. All will do ok but what ever you do get one that is camo clad or you will wish you did down the road.


----------



## duckhunter2010 (May 12, 2010)

of your choices, i would say a nova. you won't be disappointed with anything that has the "benelli" name on it. love my M2. but also have an 870 and only problem i've had is not ejecting spent shells when you start pumping fast on ducks or doves. however, you can trust on the 870 that when you pull the trigger, its gonna go boom.


----------



## waterdogs (May 13, 2010)

I have a NOVA and a Browning BPS.. love them both, even dropped the nova in the swamp, picked it up and still shot at the ducks.


----------



## mdhall (May 13, 2010)

If you're getting a "new" duck gun. Get a used one off the forum. You can get a used great gun for the price of a new crappy gun. It's gonna get muddy and wet anyway, so no sense and getting a show room model. I've seen some Browning Autos for $450 and less on the forum. Especially during the summer, people need money and duck season is a long way away, they sell things cheap when the season isn't in. Watch the Swap & Sell, you'll find a good gun for a great price. (I'd still get an 870)


----------



## looseheadsurfer (May 14, 2010)

Ummmm... 870


----------



## GTN (May 15, 2010)

Our swap and sell is gone for now fellas


----------



## Jaker (May 16, 2010)

WOODIE13 said:


> I had an 835 and the barrel was just too heavy to swing through a flying target.  Had a Mossberg 500 and it was pretty decent.  I would go with a Nova based on your options you listed.



I must say that I completely disagree with you on the 835, that is my go to gun, its cheap, and built like a tank. Mine gets one cleaning a year and always goes boom. It patterns great with 3.5" steel shot, and its b/c of the big barrel. It takes some getting used to, but I normally outshoot my hunting partners that shoot much more expensive benelis, brownings, and berettas. I personally do not like the nova just due to the fact that it rattles bad.


----------



## brittonl (May 16, 2010)

These discussions are always interesting to read and plenty of opinons and experiences to share from us all. 

If you subscribe to DU, you may want to check out the Jan/Feb edition and read the "In Praise of the Pump" article pg. 45. Pretty neat on how our gunning history heavily relied on the pump guns. Choices like the Remington, Browning, Benelli, etc. are all great choices, IMO. All of them will fire when cycled for the most part in the harshest conditions.

It is really all about proper fit and having as much fun as possible with the firearm you choose, after the purchase.  Good luck and maybe the article will help.


----------



## boothy (May 17, 2010)

I wouldn't take a 835 into the duck blind if you gave it to me.  They just feel like junk and rattle.  Spend a little extra and get a used benelli sbe2, browning gold or another quality auto.  You get what you pay for.


----------



## fishndinty (May 18, 2010)

I think any of the pump guns listed are reliable and do the job well.  Shoulder all of them and find the one that fits you best in terms of length of pull and cast.  That is the one you will shoot best.

Or buy the one you like the best and take it to a gunsmith for better fitting. Gets expensive quick.


----------



## Jaker (May 18, 2010)

boothy said:


> I wouldn't take a 835 into the duck blind if you gave it to me.  They just feel like junk and rattle.  Spend a little extra and get a used benelli sbe2, browning gold or another quality auto.  You get what you pay for.



not trying to start anything, but not everyone has the money to get a used sbe2. Maybe a browning gold if you find a steel, but a beneli is still gonna be $800 used. 

And a lil more info on some of those quality automatics you  referred to, In kansas this year, I let a buddy take first shot on a teal that was hovering the decoys, nothing happened so I folded it. He was shooting a browning maxus($1400) and his action and trigger had frozen solid, I was shooting my 835 and breaking away ice everytime I pumped, but it sure enough fired when his didn't.


----------



## WOODIE13 (May 18, 2010)

Jaker said:


> not trying to start anything, but not everyone has the money to get a used sbe2. Maybe a browning gold if you find a steel, but a beneli is still gonna be $800 used.
> 
> And a lil more info on some of those quality automatics you referred to, In kansas this year, I let a buddy take first shot on a teal that was hovering the decoys, nothing happened so I folded it. He was shooting a browning maxus($1400) and his action and trigger had frozen solid, I was shooting my 835 and breaking away ice everytime I pumped, but it sure enough fired when his didn't.


 
Me neither brother, but the one I had would only fire every other round, why, I do not know.  I cleaned it every time, just would not fire, 90% of the time was on the first shot.  I guess there is a lemon in every lot, my luck I found the one.

My Mossy 500 was a great duck gun, breaking ice, using it as a pericscope (dropped it in the water and mud), pulled it out and it fired.  

Just think you need to shoot all the guns out there that you are interested in, maybe even consider a Franchi, great gun for the money and point like an extension of your arm.


----------



## boothy (May 18, 2010)

Jaker said:


> not trying to start anything, but not everyone has the money to get a used sbe2. Maybe a browning gold if you find a steel, but a beneli is still gonna be $800 used.
> 
> And a lil more info on some of those quality automatics you  referred to, In kansas this year, I let a buddy take first shot on a teal that was hovering the decoys, nothing happened so I folded it. He was shooting a browning maxus($1400) and his action and trigger had frozen solid, I was shooting my 835 and breaking away ice everytime I pumped, but it sure enough fired when his didn't.



We were running 3 sbe2's during the Arkansas ice storm this past year with no issue.  Just giving my honest opinion on the subject.  Shoot what you like.  I know what I will be carrying.


----------



## rockwalker (May 22, 2010)

i have a SBE2 and used that thing to push myslef out of a few swamp holes and rinsed it off in cleaner water and shot the next ones to pass over. the gun was expensive but it is a tool and yep i pushed it down in water and actually put my knee on it to get myslef unstuck out of a deep hole i fell into and just cycled it a few time washed it out in the pond and set back down and killed the next 2 birds i seen that day. gun has worked every time since. the SBE2 just fits me well out of the box and shoulders nice for me. Like it was said above shoot several, handle em all and buy what you like the most be it a higher end auto or a low end whatever just make sure you can shoot it. dollar bills dont knock em out of the sky a single shot that you can shoot well is even more effective than an auto you cant hit the side of a barn with


----------



## brittonl (May 22, 2010)

This may be an option to think about,

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n7FeeamC4qk

I really wonder if the old timers back then really argued over who's punt gun or battery rig was better? Probably not, my guess is that they were to busy killin butterballs!


----------



## pse hunter (May 22, 2010)

I like my 1187 super mag in max-4 but there hard to find in max-4 camo, bought mine used for $450.00 last year


----------



## fishndinty (May 24, 2010)

pse hunter said:


> I like my 1187 super mag in max-4 but there hard to find in max-4 camo, bought mine used for $450.00 last year



Great buy!  I am insanely jealous...the 11-87 is one of the few production waterfowl guns that fits me well (as do most of the American made Remingtons (i.e. not the Spartan series)


----------



## max4hunterof thunderbay (May 24, 2010)

Thank you for all of your help about my getting a new duck gun. After recently picking up my currently broken stoeger 2000 i just cant see myself going back to a pump action. I think if i sell my car my house and my body i can get a benelli M2. I just need to stop buying $300 and $400 guns and go for something good. I put the M2 up to my shoulder and it fits like it was made just for me.


----------



## norman64 (May 24, 2010)

i personally wouldn't leave the model2000 if money is tight...I've hunted for 4 years with mine and yet to have a problem with it. It's the same make up as the M2, barrel isn't frozen(like the benelli) and doesnt have the same recoil reducer as benelli.....If you clean it well, it'll hunt in mud, ice, snow, rain anything...I did it last yr from georgia-mississippi-arkansas from 80 degrees in dove season to 14 inches of snow in arkansas the last weekend of duck season!


----------



## BFifer (May 24, 2010)

Got my 11-87 for $300 in '93 or so (give or take a couple years) and it never fails. Low price was due to it having a knick in the foreend... just need to get into the stores and see what kind of bargain you can find. Anyway, it's survived two Argentina dove/pigeon hunting trips and is about to survive it's third at the end of this week. Guessing she's seen 17k shells in her life. Get an auto and go with an old tride & true brand for your own sanity. Good luck in the search.


----------



## emusmacker (May 29, 2010)

hey Max, there are a lot of good quality guns under 400 bucks dude.


----------



## Capt Gary (Jun 1, 2010)

Browning BPS......really great shotgun at a good price.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 3, 2010)

A Nova is the best out of those that you have listed.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 8, 2010)

No the best gun listed is the American made mossberg. But Remington is better than all.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 9, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> No the best gun listed is the American made mossberg. But Remington is better than all.




How many mossbergs do YOU own?

I know you are a remington man, but the Nova is the best of the bunch he listed.  

Remember, I have Mossberg, Browning, Remington, and Benelli shotguns.   And have my nephew's Charles Daly in the safe as well.  I've hunted with several different guns.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 10, 2010)

And.....    I actually own 1 mossberg, and like it, plus I guess I'm just a little more patriotic these days, USA   USA   USA.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 11, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> plus I guess I'm just a little more patriotic these days, USA   USA   USA.



I understand, but someone had to import those Benellis, and warehouse them, ship 'em across the country, stock 'em, and sell 'em.  

So Benelli shotguns helped to employ import company workers, customs agents, dock workers, potentially ship hands, truckers, warehouse personnel, stock boys, sales people...........


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 14, 2010)

That sounds just like a cajun, or Italian, whichever you want to be.  USA  USA  USA. You're probably against the Arizona law too huh.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 14, 2010)

I'm a fan of 287G!


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 15, 2010)

Do you even know what it says?


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jun 15, 2010)

spend the money and get a beneli SBE. best gun hands down no mater what other people say.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 16, 2010)

emusmacker said:


> Do you even know what it says?



Yes!


----------



## 242outdoors (Jun 16, 2010)

personally i would get a mossberg 935 cuz thats wat i shoot...i have an 870 as well but my mossberg feels better than the nova or even vinci i shot....benelli is just overrated to me. my mossberg is heavier than those other guns but i dont have any problem swingin through on fast wood ducks. i also dropped it in the mud and picked it right back up and kept shooting.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 16, 2010)

Jaker said:


> not trying to start anything, but not everyone has the money to get a used sbe2. Maybe a browning gold if you find a steel, but a beneli is still gonna be $800 used.
> 
> And a lil more info on some of those quality automatics you  referred to, In kansas this year, I let a buddy take first shot on a teal that was hovering the decoys, nothing happened so I folded it. He was shooting a browning maxus($1400) and his action and trigger had frozen solid, I was shooting my 835 and breaking away ice everytime I pumped, but it sure enough fired when his didn't.



My SBE II fired in MD when it was 11 degrees and had a coating of ice on it.  Time and time again.  No problems.  

If you can find an SBE II at $800, jump on it!


----------



## Trigg (Jun 16, 2010)

870


----------



## uplandman24 (Jun 16, 2010)

nova alllllllllllllllllllllllllll the way baby


----------



## buckfever33 (Jun 18, 2010)

887 I have a 870 and an Xtrema also. Regardless of what others say I haven't heard of a person that has one that doesn't like it. The Xtrema has been through it and still has never failed.


----------



## emusmacker (Jun 21, 2010)

I also had ice on the wood stock of my 1187 and when the teal came in, it was smack down, and it only cost me 300 bucks, huh not bad i guess.


----------

